# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تحميل لعبة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 كاملة وبكراك ريلودد رابط واحد مباشر

## elbramg

* Pro Evolution Soccer 2014








 تحميل لعبة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 كراك Reloaded ..لعبة كرة القدم الشهيرة المتميزة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 كاملةً تمتاز اللعبة بالجرافيك العالي والمتعه في اللعب وقامت شركة Konami بتطويرها في الآونة الاخيرة حتى تناسب كل الأعمار , لعبة Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 لعبة خيالية وتمتاز بالسهولة في اللعب .


 طريقة التسطيب
 1- فك الضغط
 2- احرق اللعبه ببرنامج الايزو
 3- سطبها
 4- العب وعيش
 
متطلبات التشغيل :-
Operating System: Win Xp 32, Vista, Windows 7
 Graphic Card: GeForce 510, Radeon HD 5450 512MB
 CPU: Pentium D 820 2.8GHz, Athlon LE-1640
 RAM: 1 GB
 HDD: 10 GB
 DirectX: 9.0c

-- -- ---- -- --

 روابط جديدة ومباشرة تحميل اللعبه على رابط واحد او روابط جيجا

Jumbofile
 http://jumbofile.net/j6oxt03p8cox

 يجب تحميل سريالات اللعبه

Jumbofile
http://jumbofile.net/ts4vmn3flapp

المصدر : 
 Pro Evolution Soccer 2014

-- -- --

اللعبة مجربة وتعمل بكفائة وبضمان سمعة الموقع
*

----------

